# Red hard pimple like lump on head? Need you opinion. Pix



## lilxkrystal (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello,
So I've found a little lump on my chi's head. It is back towards his ears, the lump is a pinkish colour is quite hard (similar to what a scab feels like) It's the size of a human zit. It's not bothering him at all and when I press on and around it there is no discomfort/pain what so ever.

I'm going to go get it checked out by a vet either tomorrow or the next day but I was wondering if any one has come across something similar?


I'm concerned as I'm going on overseas at the end of the week for 2 weeks and he is staying with a friend who has a little Chi and I'm very anxious about leaving him with this lump.

His is 1 and a half years old. Behaviour or eating patterns hasn't changed.

Please note I wet his fur to take the photo. (the lump isn't wet or oozing)


----------



## lilxkrystal (Feb 26, 2012)

The Photos don't show much :S


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

this happened to my chi, most likely a bug bite, but it went down in a couple of days, so i wouldn't take him to the vet, if it starts to go down, if it gets worse or infected, then you take him.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i think a bite also


----------



## JANIE (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello. Mine had that too. He is 1 as well and the vet said it was a puppy wart.


----------



## lilxkrystal (Feb 26, 2012)

So I came home from my holiday and everything was fine! The lump went away on its own !
Thanks for all your help!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

That's looks like a histiocytoma to me. Matilda use to get them when she was younger. They're common in puppies & usually are found on the head, ears, chest & legs. They pop up quickly & can disappear just as quick. Occasionally they don't go away on their own & have to be surgically removed but they're quite harmless. Matilda had several that came & went on their own. The worst/biggest one was on her ear. Looked like an engorged tick *gag*. It finally dried up & flaked off but took a couple months.

I'm glad to hear it went away. Could have been a bite but could have been a histiocytoma. If he gets another...you'll know it's a that but also know it's harmless.


----------

